# Vodafone webtext problem



## hansov (29 Jul 2005)

Went to myvodafone.ie to send my webtexts this morning. It told me that I had used up my monthly quota of 300. However yesterday I had 230 left. Anybody have this problem today? Thanks

Edit: For anybody who is interested: Apparently an "outage" and the engineers are looking at it. Service should be resumed later today.


----------



## kfpg (30 Jul 2005)

From personal experience of their website and plenty of comment on this site Vodafone looks like a winner of Worst Corporate website if such an award existed !!!!


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Jul 2005)

Vodafone website


----------

